# Lets put an end to A Modern Day Slavery called UBER



## Faizalisious (Apr 12, 2020)

I was Operating with Uber ( X, SELECT, BLACK , COMFORT & POOL over 3+ years with a constant rating above 4.9. Have completed nearly 10K Trips. Since Covid19 struck I tried to convert my account to Eats for less human contact. And that’s where UBER started showing its pathetic attitude with paperwork and all. Even though they had all my docs for last 3 years, they made me run around like a headless chicken. Even after uploading everything 50 times, they constantly keep asking the docs again and again.

now I have decided Not to spend a single breath on Uber any further. I guess the solution is simple... we need a platform that is made by aussies for aussies. No students or visa holder should be allowed on that platform which will ensure our ( citizens & permanent residents ) viability. UBER is most likely relying on students at the moment as they can’t get benefits from govt. Students will be most likely slaves at the moment. This is a great place to find like minded people. Let’s start a movement that eliminates all these low life’s out of our land..... any suggestion Is welcome.

“LETS PUT AN END TO THESE CORPORATE SLAVERY OF RS"....................


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Faizalisious said:


> "LETS PUT AN END TO THESE CORPORATE SLAVERY OF RS"....................


Okay..... you first. :yawn:


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

.gov.au has created the conditions whereby there will be a never ending stream of starry eye losers that think they can make money doing uber, if the .gov.au aren't getting a kickback from uber they should be, uber could not survive without the army of losers that the .gov.au creates.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Fez apart from the job keeper money Govt also subsidising some courses in demand areas ...so never a better time to jump ship guys..viola and fkcu Uber :dead: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Details

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-...-govt-subsidised-courses.392892/#post-6122823


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Sandhills said:


> Govt also subsidising some courses in demand areas ...so never a better time to jump ship guys..viola and fkcu Uber :dead: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


You going to join the orchestra?

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

If you volunteer to become a slave, then you deserve everything that's coming to you.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If I had a nickel for every "boycott Uber", "Uber is slavery" or "go on strike" thread, I wouldn't have to drive Uber anymore.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I AM WITH YOU BROTHER!

*Disclaimer - I stopped driving on March 14th due to COVID-19, but I retain the privilege of driving again at some point in the future


----------



## Ant Music (Sep 23, 2019)

*set the platform up and the ants will follow*


----------



## SydSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Faizalisious said:


> I was Operating with Uber ( X, SELECT, BLACK , COMFORT & POOL over 3+ years with a constant rating above 4.9. Have completed nearly 10K Trips. Since Covid19 struck I tried to convert my account to Eats for less human contact. And that's where UBER started showing its pathetic attitude with paperwork and all. Even though they had all my docs for last 3 years, they made me run around like a headless chicken. Even after uploading everything 50 times, they constantly keep asking the docs again and again.
> 
> now I have decided Not to spend a single breath on Uber any further. I guess the solution is simple... we need a platform that is made by aussies for aussies. No students or visa holder should be allowed on that platform which will ensure our ( citizens & permanent residents ) viability. UBER is most likely relying on students at the moment as they can't get benefits from govt. Students will be most likely slaves at the moment. This is a great place to find like minded people. Let's start a movement that eliminates all these low life's out of our land..... any suggestion Is welcome.
> 
> "LETS PUT AN END TO THESE CORPORATE SLAVERY OF RS"....................


It's *POO


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

So they didn’t want you even as a slave after you tried 50 times and now you want everybody else to stop?
PS: I quit 3 years ago and came back today for a visit. I think the quarantine is getting to me.


----------

